# Burger Press?



## Nat2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

yes, I like to make my own burgers...and I make them BIG....Do you know of any burger press that can make nice, big burgers???. Would you remember the brand?. 

Thanks!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 10, 2008)

I use my hands


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 10, 2008)

Use a flan or baking ring.


----------



## miniman (Sep 10, 2008)

My press only does small burgers - I like Jeekinz's idea. A wax disc on top and push down with a sauce or glass to compact the burger and bring it together.


----------



## GB (Sep 10, 2008)

I have only seen presses in one size. I use my hands though. The presses compress the meat too much. I can do a much better job and get a better burger using my hands.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2008)

GB said:


> I have only seen presses in one size. I use my hands though. The presses compress the meat too much. I can do a much better job and get a better burger using my hands.


 
Definitely hands are better. 
I wish my butcher would find a way to make a bigger, looser hamburg. It's so handy to have him make them and freeze them in packages, but they aren't near as good as thawing a pound of burger from the same cow and making them yourself. Just pressed enough to hold together.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 10, 2008)

They come out best when pressed by hand.  Unless you're pressing dozens of burgers every day I would consider them worthless gadgets.



<<<<  I AM the burger expert.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 10, 2008)

It's a _tool _not a gadget...rotf.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 10, 2008)

I saw this one Harriet Carter Kitchen Cooking & Baking Burger Press & Parchment Sheets
and have considered it. It says it will make thick burgers up to 1-1/4" thick. Don't know if you are looking for thick or bigger around. I tend to use my hands as well but often think a press might be good for making burgers and freezing them.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 10, 2008)

I've worked in one place where ALL the burgers, 4 oz, 8 oz, 12 oz, and 16 oz were pressed by hand.  I currently work in a place where we have a press, and use it frequently as we only buy pre-formed patties for large functions.  I've also use two metal pie plates with patty paper on the metal to keep them from sticking.

Personally, I like the hand-formed better.


----------



## Nat2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

I like the baking ring...was looking more for a tool like the one Jabbur showed, but it is something I want to see first...and I live in a small town...no fancy gadgets around so I have to buy over the net...Anyway, with the ring, all the burgers should have the same shape...not like now....they taste well but they are ugly.


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 9, 2008)

Just something else to wash and not enough benefit in my opinion...On the other hand if it was more automatic where you drop in meat, press in button and it formed patties any size you set it to, then I'd be interested...


----------

